# midwest slotcar show sunday march 11 th 2018



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

midwest slotcar show is sunday march 11 2018. this show up date is brought to u by honda27 its only 77 days away now its honda27 1 afxnut 0 see u in 3 weeks.:grin2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Today's show update brought to you by A/FX Nut. 
Sponsored by Honda27 Caught Sleeping Again.

It's 51 days until the March 11th, 2018 Midwest Slot Car Show.

That makes the score,
A/FX Nut-------1
Honda27-------1

See you in three weeks.:grin2:


----------



## Tom-Jet (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey guys, where is the slot car show?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

highland indiana lincoln center march 11 th 2018


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good Morning everyone,
This show update brought to you by, Honda Is Sleeping Again.

There are 30 days until the March 11 th, 2018 Midwest Slot Car Show. In Highland, Indiana. At the Lincoln Center.

That makes the score,
A/FX Nut------2
Honda27------1

Hope to see all of you there. >


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

midwest slotcar show update brought to you by honda27 its only 9 days away see u in 2 days for next update now its honda27 2 nut 2 see u on sat for next update :grin2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slotcar show update*

midwest slotcar show brought to u by honda27 its only 7 days away see u all there its now honda27 3 nut 2 see u again in 24 hours :smile2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

honda27 said:


> midwest slotcar show brought to u by honda27 its only 7 days away see u all there its now honda27 3 nut 2 see u again in 24 hours :smile2:


Your post here is incorrect. It should read 8 days away.

Anyway, this show update is brought to by, "Honda doesn't know math."

It's only 6 days until the March 11th, 2018 Midwest Slot Car Show. At Highland, Indiana. 
The score is,
A/FX Nut------3
Honda27------3
:nerd:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

this update brought to u by honda27 its only 5 days away now its hond27 4 nut 3 :grin2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

honda27 said:


> this update brought to u by honda27 its only 5 days away now its hond27 4 nut 3 :grin2:


Sorry Honda,
I already posted the update for yesterday. Can't have two updates in one day.

So today's update is sponsored by you by "Honda The Rule Breaker".

It's 5 days until the March 11th, 2018 Midwest Slot Car Show.

That makes the score,
A/FX Nut------4
Honda27------3

You got to stay up later Honda. :willy_nilly:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

its 2.15 am march 7 th this show update is brought to u by honda27 its only 4 days away now its honda27 4 nut 4 .. randy u better go back and look at what time i posted :grin2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

show update is here for u from hond27 only 3 days to go now honda27 5 nut 4 see u all again in 24 hours


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

this show update to u by honda27 its now only 2 days til the show now its honda27 6 nut 4 see u in 24 hours.:smile2::grin2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well everyone,
There is now only one day until the March 11th, 2018 Midwest Slot Car Show. 
And with this post the score is
A/FX Nut------5
Honda27------6
I'll be back in twenty-four hours with the final post to tie this countdown up. >


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

this show update is brought to me by honda27 its only 1 day til show now its honda27 7 nut 4 i win 0


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Today is the day. The countdown is at ZERO DAYS! Today is the day of the March 11th 2018, Midwest Slot Car Show. 

So the score is,
A/FX Nut------6
Honda27------6
For the first time ever, we have a tie. :surprise:

Enjoy the show.

As for the previous post Honda, it's invalid. I beat you to it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

when is this show?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

alpink said:


> when is this show?



10:00 AM CST this morning until 3:00 PM this afternoon.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

where is this show?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hello everyone,
> Today is the day. The countdown is at ZERO DAYS! Today is the day of the March 11th 2018, Midwest Slot Car Show.
> 
> So the score is,
> ...


PM me on FB on "What Ya Founds" & "How U Did (sales)".. Bubba :wink2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so .....
how was the show?
who did you see?
what did you buy?
did you sell a lot of stuff?
what is the low down?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

alpink said:


> so .....
> how was the show?
> who did you see?
> what did you buy?
> ...





Bubba 123 said:


> PM me on FB on "What Ya Founds" & "How U Did (sales)".. Bubba :wink2:


Yes, Al & Bubba---- considering the buildup starting with Honda's Christmas Eve announcement, hopefully he and AFX Nut will provide plenty of pics with a FULL update!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

...maybe someone can post pictures here at HobbyTalk for those of us that dont do face book...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what, please, is this "face book"?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The tie status threw me....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

one WOULD think that after all the hype, someone, anyone, maybe someone who posted previously in this thread .... would show a picture or two of the show?

or, is it merely convenient to take up bandwidth for personal reasons without really contributing to the whole?

-------------------------------------------------------------

I mean with 714 views and counting, someone must have attended the show?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Yes, Al & Bubba---- considering the buildup starting with Honda's Christmas Eve announcement, hopefully he and AFX Nut will provide plenty of pics with a FULL update!!


my "FB" comment, was fer Honda.. since there is no longer a "Chat" area on here...
what I gather, from several folks there. is that about a 2/3's of the older head-count of customers.. while venders filled about all of the tables offered


"Mostly Sold"
"Bought; Wood slotcar box 7 parma fcr.s 1/24 cars..."

about all the details I got'd.. So far's....

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Bubba, at least we now have a sampling.  Maybe Honda and AFX Nut are diligently preparing the full feast of details and pics.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so, no one who went to the show, including the two day counters wants to post anything else?
but, we will be put through the same nonsense when the next show is coming up?

is THAT what I am sensing?
(spider sense tingling)


----------

